# What Swedish Maker Made this AXE HEAD



## 333.okh

It rough! but it has AXE HEAD MADE IN SWEDEN and the Swedish crown in a circle on the same side of the head opposite bits...but cannot read below the crown...then there is the 3 1/2 on the other side for weight....Is this a Gransfors Bruks, or SandVik or what?










below is the 3 1/2




below is the "axe head made in Sweden"




Below is the crown with a circle around it.





Pretty rough I know...still some of that baby blue paint left.


----------



## jughead500

I have a Double bit that says Made in sweden.the only paint on it is Baby blue paint in the Made in sweden Markings.I'd be interested in Finding out the Mader too.


----------



## 333.okh

jughead500 said:


> I have a Double bit that says Made in sweden.the only paint on it is Baby blue paint in the Made in sweden Markings.I'd be interested in Finding out the Mader too.



any more markings anything?


----------



## dancan

Hults Bruks logo .






GB crown logo


----------



## dancan

My guess is GB .

Looks like this one .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GAB-Double-Bit-Axe-head-Only-3-1-2-Made-in-Sweden-Logging-Tool-/261191101933?nma=true&si=elGku3bRs47q3maH3G6UVQo5KIQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## gunnusmc03

GB initials indicates gransfors bruks. SAW would be wetterlings. HB would've hults bruks. Can you make out any of the letters?


----------



## 333.okh

dancan said:


> My guess is GB .
> 
> Looks like this one .
> 
> Vintage GAB Double Bit Axe head Only 3 1/2 Made in Sweden Logging Tool



EXACTLY...thanks...in the meantime Gransfors confirmed it is their axe head as well from late 70s early 80s.....

Now what do I do with it????


----------



## gunnusmc03

333.okh said:


> EXACTLY...thanks...in the meantime Gransfors confirmed it is their axe head as well from late 70s early 80s.....
> 
> Now what do I do with it????



Use the hell out of it, nothing special about the old gb axes.


----------



## 333.okh

gunnusmc03 said:


> Use the hell out of it, nothing special about the old gb axes.



from looking at it I would agree on the special part....why is it GB has such as following? The quality of my Norlund and True Temper axes is better me thinks.


----------



## mad murdock

333.okh said:


> from looking at it I would agree on the special part....why is it GB has such as following? The quality of my Norlund and True Temper axes is better me thinks.


I wod be glad to "store" it for you, if you don't like it so much it will clean up good, with some fresh edges and new handle.


----------



## jughead500

333.okh said:


> any more markings anything?


None that I can find at all.


----------



## dancan

Put up a pick , sometimes the shape may help ID or at least get it close .


----------



## jughead500

will do as soon as I get a new camera.mine kind of bit the dust the other day.


----------



## 333.okh

mad murdock said:


> I wod be glad to "store" it for you, if you don't like it so much it will clean up good, with some fresh edges and new handle.



for a meager price i will agree...


----------

